# Night differential.



## exodus (Apr 13, 2010)

I was looking at a website with some night differential information on it, and it says that it normally starts at 1800, and goes until 0600. Our company pushes our original shift back to 1600 I think to avoid paying the night differential. But if the time that night pay should start is 1800, does that mean after 1800 I should be getting night diff?

I work from 1600-0400.

http://www.opm.gov/oca/pay/html/NIGHT.asp#Night Work


----------



## CAOX3 (Apr 13, 2010)

I think your link is for goverment employees.

Are you a goverment employee?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 13, 2010)

When I worked at a hospital, night diff started after 1830. IT ran till 0630. If you worked any time in that range you got it.


----------



## ochacon80 (Apr 14, 2010)

What exactly is night differential? I just switched over to night, love it BTW. Should my pay be differentnow?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 14, 2010)

ochacon80 said:


> What exactly is night differential? I just switched over to night, love it BTW. Should my pay be differentnow?



Night diff is extra an hour for working nights. A lot of ambulance services don't offer it, so ask your manager. But don't be suprised when they tell you no


----------



## EMSLaw (Apr 14, 2010)

There's no legal requirement for a nighttime differential.  It's up to your employer and your negotiations with them whether they pay you extra for working nights.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 14, 2010)

1) night differential is entirely agency specific.  there is no rule requiring you do to get it.

2) most places it is usually 10-15%, or negotiated by the union, as an incentive for people to want to work nights instead of days

3) those places that do it, usually do 6p-6a, or 8p to 8a, or whenever the night shifts start.  general practice is, if you spend most of your shift (like a 2pm to 2am shift) in nights, you get paid night diff for either the entire shift or at least the night portion.  but it's up to your boss and your union negotiator.

4) i would imagine your shift was changed form 6pm to 6am to 4pm to 4am because 4pm to 6pm is busier than 4am to 6am, and it's better for the company.


----------



## exodus (Apr 14, 2010)

Our company did have night diff before, and then removed it suddenly without telling anybody for an unknown reason.


----------



## 46Young (Apr 15, 2010)

Some places give night diff to stay competitive with other agencies. My old hospital used to do this. Night diff was 10% of hourly base, given for the entire shift, and if a day shift extended over into the evening hours due to a late job. We got night diff on all shifts staring before 0600, and starting at 1200 or later. We had 8's 12's, and 16's, which were two regularly scheduled 8's back to back. There were no afternoon-nighttime doubles, only morning-evening. As such, only 8 hours of the 16 would be night diff. 

For example, our night diff shifts were the 0500-1300, 1000-1800, 1200-2000, 1600-2400, 1700-0100, 1800-0600, 1900-0700, and 2000-0800.

The idea behind night diff is that you're working atypical hours, typically hours that both disrupt your personal life and your sleep patterns.


----------

